# ;_; fraying pens



## MilkHermit (Jun 24, 2008)

-


----------



## yak (Jun 24, 2008)

Because you are using a very rough paper, which acts like a sandpaper to your pens?


----------



## MilkHermit (Jun 24, 2008)

-


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 24, 2008)

man that sucks, sounds like when i got my self some new prisma pencils...the leads kept falling out ;_; i would re-sharpen it and the lead would pop out.

i would complain to where you bought them maybe they will replace them, i got a prisma marker and it was dried up when i tried to use it for the first time and they replaced it cause i still had the recipet and it was only 2 days old


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 24, 2008)

Quite honestly I never liked Microns. Their casing was always lousy and I frequently experienced this problem with splitting.

I suggest you go for zig memory pens which run about the same price or Copic Multiliners (which are more). 

http://www.dickblick.com/categories/pens/


----------



## MilkHermit (Jun 24, 2008)

-


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds like you just got ripped off...

Edit: Yay! I fixed my computer! I can post posts again! *wags tail*


----------



## MilkHermit (Jun 24, 2008)

-


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 24, 2008)

MilkHermit said:


> As I said before, I've bought Microns at various locations and had the same problem every time.
> 
> I'll just try Zig next time, as per Arshes' suggestion.



There are also rapidograph pens but they are more expensive. I know different brands of "Tech" pens (pens that are for making a single type of line, versus making thick to thin lines in one stroke). 

http://www.shoptheartstore.com/cata...ategoryID=FD77E08F-4D00-44F2-82A6665E06E6A80D

I used to use "Rap/Rip" (rapidograph) pens they're more expensive and you have to clean them out from time to time.

I also have a set of Copic SP multiliners which allow you to buy different tips and refill the ink.


----------



## LainMokoto (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm I have had the same problem with Microns. The first time I used them, the ink flow was terrible so I complained to the company and they sent me an entire new set. Within minutes of using the new pens, they started to dry out and fray. I will NEVER use Microns again and they really were just a waste of my time. I have been using Mars Staedtler inking pens and erasers for the past 9 years or so and have never had a problem with them and from what I have seen, they are cheaper than Microns. I have used these pens on cardstock,computer paper, cardboard, bristol and watercolor and have never had an incident so they might be a good choice for you to look into. Hope this helps.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 24, 2008)

I second Mars Staedtler as being a good brand of pens too.


----------



## MilkHermit (Jun 24, 2008)

-


----------



## Cerys (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, I've never had any luck with microns either. I've always used to Copics, and the flow seems good to me. But then again, that might just be me. The steadtler pens work great too, and are more affordable, so I've been using more of them lately.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 25, 2008)

I've personally been using the prismacolor premier fine liners. They work really well and I haven't noticed any fray.


----------



## oCe (Jul 2, 2008)

Might I suggest a pen called a Zig Writer? They have two tips made of crazy space-age stuff that just DOESN'T fray. No matter what you do to it.   You could seriously jam the fine tip backwards over burlap, and then go right on drawing perfect teensy lines on paper. Try them, they're magical!
--o/A


----------



## DeadDog (Jul 5, 2008)

I say screw the expensive name brand pens. Microns, Copics, Zigs... they're all well and good but you get the best results out of classic dip pens with changeable nibs.


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 5, 2008)

The only problem I ever remember having with Micron Pens was the fact they dry out too quick, and there is some special way you need to hold them when inking, or whatever. Very annoying.


----------



## oCe (Jul 6, 2008)

DeadDog said:


> I say screw the expensive name brand pens. Microns, Copics, Zigs... they're all well and good but you get the best results out of classic dip pens with changeable nibs.



Not quite. Personally I get the best results with ink and BRUSHES! But not everyone finds it to their liking, since brushes don't provide tactile feedback. I've used crowquills extensively but I find that they have a tendency to splatter and leave gouges in the paper.

Also, as someone who has spilled bottled india ink on carpet, oh, more than once, I can attest to the necessity of compact/self-contained inking/SPILLPROOF tools. At home, sure, you have sinks and desks and paper towels; how about on the bus? ...at a con? Yeah, no. 

Also also, of the pens you named, Zig writers are the least expensive ($1.99ish vs. $2.50 for microns and $5+ for copics). And believe it or not, you CAN do things with them you can't do with nibs; namely, run the tip backwards and maintain a smooth, even line. With nibs, you're looking at torn paper and an inky mess!


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 6, 2008)

I loved zigs so much for straight pen and ink work. It was really hard to find them out here though unless I ordered them offline. I find microns to be just as good. I do remember the woes of prismacolor though when I had them. It seems half of them dried out faster than I could use them.

I am trying to shift more to watercolor work now, as I have seen the amazing results that can be acheived. I also have that jar of india ink perched precariously on my desk. I am still a bit too timid to carry it over the carpet *chuckles*


----------



## MilkHermit (Jul 8, 2008)

-


----------



## megillakitty (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never had any problems with my microns other that the ink drying up pretty fast on some pens.. But maybe I should look into these other options next time they run out


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2008)

oCe said:


> Not quite. Personally I get the best results with ink and BRUSHES! But not everyone finds it to their liking, since brushes don't provide tactile feedback. I've used crowquills extensively but I find that they have a tendency to splatter and leave gouges in the paper.
> 
> Also, as someone who has spilled bottled india ink on carpet, oh, more than once, I can attest to the necessity of compact/self-contained inking/SPILLPROOF tools. At home, sure, you have sinks and desks and paper towels; how about on the bus? ...at a con? Yeah, no.
> 
> Also also, of the pens you named, Zig writers are the least expensive ($1.99ish vs. $2.50 for microns and $5+ for copics). And believe it or not, you CAN do things with them you can't do with nibs; namely, run the tip backwards and maintain a smooth, even line. With nibs, you're looking at torn paper and an inky mess!



Agreed. The other advantage of brush and ink is the thick to think variable line widths technical pens don't have. There are brush pens, but to get that nice thick to thin to save time with either option, it's always good ole practice. Using more than one type of pen and brush helps. Nothing wrong with a combo attack.


----------



## baroncoon (Jul 19, 2008)

I work in art retail sales at my day job and use Microns at home in my studio. Since you are using bristol board and are using a gentle hand as you described I'd say you got a dud bunch of pens. While you could return them to the store you might also want to contact Sakura the maker of them and let them know about it. We've had fairly good luck with their customer service on such subjects.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 20, 2008)

what kinda are the four year old  pens?


----------



## baroncoon (Jul 20, 2008)

DeadDog said:


> I say screw the expensive name brand pens. Microns, Copics, Zigs... they're all well and good but you get the best results out of classic dip pens with changeable nibs.


Actually the nice thing about Microns is that they are not that expensive. That means I'll occassionally use them for techniques that are kind of destructive to the pen but give the results I want. But you are correct traditional dip pen is excellent for most illustration techniques.


----------

